# Sony Reportedly Hard At Work On Cheaper, PS Vita Slim Model



## AlanJohn (Jan 25, 2012)

Sony just released the PS Vita in Japan and it already appears that they are getting looking to the future, involving the release of a thinner, cheaper Sony PS Vita Slim.

The PS Vita launched in Japan back in December and since then has been receiving a mixed response, not only from gamers but also from the media who have been analyzing the handheld gaming industry, sales of the PS Vita thus far, etc. 

Much of the debate over the success of the PS Vita has centered around its price point, as the PS Vita will launch in the U.S. in just a few weeks with a price point of $250 for the base model, and $300 if you want your handheld to be 3G enabled. The 3G version will require at AT&T contract to make use of its mobile data capabilities.

The general belief among gamers, as well as the majority of the industry as a whole, is that Sony will likely drop the price of the PS Vita heading into the highly-important holiday 2012 shopping season, dropping the price to a much more reasonable $200. Research has shown that the 3G model only costs $160 to produce, so one would think that this is not out of the realm of possibility.

It now appears though that Sony already has plans to not only drop the price of the current PS Vita, but alter its design entirely, similar to what they have done with the Sony PlayStation, PS2, as well as PS3 in the past.

The rumor is that Sony is working on a Sony PS Vita Slim, a thinner and cheaper model of the PS Vita that will be more portable than the current version of the handheld.

Sony PS Vita designer Takashi Sogabe took part in a roundtable discussion with ComputerAndVideoGames.com in which he revealed that Sony is working on a thinner PS Vita.

He described a constant battle with engineers to make it smaller, and seemed to be pretty positive that future versions of the handheld are on the way.

This was a very interesting interview and one that shows that Sony may not see the PS Vita, in its current form, as the be-all and end-all of handhelds.

So for our gamers who have already held a PS Vita, what do you think? Is it too big, would a PS Vita Slim work with this handheld or would it be too cramped?

Source


----------



## Satangel (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes please, SONY TAKE ALL MY MONEYZ!


----------



## machomuu (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't know how to feel about this.  I mean, it was just released, the DS Lite wasn't even released this fast (of course, this doesn't mean the slim will be released soon, though it does mention the holidays).  I think they're being rash about this decision, they should wait until it's released internationally and see how it fairs before thinking about a Slim.
That said, this is good on the consumer side of things, but I don't know what this will due to PSV sales...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 25, 2012)

This is great and all but when are more games and limited edition bundles going to be announced for the PS Vita?


----------



## mr deez (Jan 25, 2012)

The fact that the raw materials cost $160 does not necessarily mean $200 is realistic as that effectively writes off the huge cost of r&d. searching for ways to make a smaller version at less than $160 makes lots of sense though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 25, 2012)

They're "working on it". That means you'll see it in a year or two. R&D takes time, and from what I've read about Vita teardowns, there isn't much "space" there left. It'll take time to miniaturise the entire unit, even if the specs are fixed.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 25, 2012)

well hopefully it would be worth while


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 25, 2012)

I hope it's as sucessful as the PSP Go!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 25, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> I hope it's as sucessful as the PSP Go!



If it's anything like the Go (minus the digital distribution only) then I'll buy the crap on it.

I don't know how much they'd save but they could cut the back touchpad. It's the most useless thing on the system. Maybe cut out Bluetooth too, IDK if that'd save a whole lot though. I'm assuming a "cheaper" model would come from when the hardware is cheaper to produce. I seriously doubt a remodel would come out this year.


----------



## prowler (Jan 25, 2012)

Never heard of PSPWorld before so I class this article as


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 25, 2012)

Sony... maybe it's not about the hardware. Maybe it's about the software.

Sure I wouldn't want to spend $250 on a handheld, or have one the size of Vita, but if there are enough games to back it up, I could care less about that.


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 25, 2012)

It doesn't effect my decision, I'm still getting it on launch here. Frankly, considering I'm big on "homebrew" (Can't wait for a proper N64 Vita emulator), I think it'd be best for me to have the oldest version possible, as they are usually the ones to get true hacked stuff first. 
The only reason I MIGHT consider getting this around Holiday 2012 is if if has HDMI out, and the Vita is showing no signs of being hacked yet.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 25, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> Sony... maybe it's not about the hardware. Maybe it's about the software.



I really find it silly that people think Sony has an issue with software. They're able to compound a rather large amount of exclusives with strong third party support. It has the software to back it up, the issue is that it just doesn't have software that Japan wants at the moment. Once big Japanese titles start rolling around, we'll see how it fairs then.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> > Sony... maybe it's not about the hardware. Maybe it's about the software.
> ...



exclusives that nobody wants ?


----------



## xist (Jan 25, 2012)

^Please. How is that not trolling? (Question not implication)

Sony have had some fantastic exclusives over the years...


----------



## emigre (Jan 25, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > awssk8er said:
> ...



Like Pilotwings?


----------



## machomuu (Jan 25, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > awssk8er said:
> ...


Yup, like Uncharted, Persona 4, Gravity Daze, BlazBlue...y'know, all the unpopular crappy games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 25, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > awssk8er said:
> ...


*cough cough* Uncharted, *cough* Gravity Daze, *cough cough* Bioshock, *cough* Persona 4, *cough*, Wipeout, *cough* 2012 looks better for the Vita then what was available for the 3DS in the same time-frame. *cough* Nintendogs and Zelda being the only block-busters. *cough*

Damn fanboy allergy. I need to *cough* keep my distance.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 25, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


I dunno, I think 2012 looks great for both systems; though the PSV seems to have the better line-up.


----------



## xist (Jan 25, 2012)

The advantage the Vita has is imports. Whilst PSN accounts will be annoying to handle (but possible) it'll still be do-able to import game cards between regions and use them (which is a massive pro point)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 25, 2012)

machomuu said:


> I dunno, I think 2012 looks great for both systems; though the PSV seems to have the better line-up.


What I meant was that the PSV has "better titles announced for it" then the 3DS had at the same point of its lifetime, not that 2012 looks bad for the 3DS. Sorry, I should've clarified that a bit better.


----------



## yusuo (Jan 25, 2012)

> Sony PS Vita designer Takashi Sogabe took part in a roundtable discussion with ComputerAndVideoGames.com in which he revealed that Sony is working on a thinner PS Vita.



This quote is sure to fill the hearts of the consumers with devotion towards sonys new console, seeing as sony isnt even confident with its own produt enough,so much so that they've taken their product back to the drawing board, how can they really expect the general public to drop nearly half a grand in total (console, games, memory card, accessories) on a product that ill say within a year (guess) of its US life will already have a new cheaper, smaller, potentially battery friendlier revision on the market. I spit on your corporate ways big tie wearing japanese man, and yes you prob do have designer glasses too


----------



## xist (Jan 25, 2012)

Did anyone actually read the source article? Because i have and it doesn't given me the strong impression that they're hard at work on a slimmer model...


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 25, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


inFAMOUS, God of War, Little Big Planet, and all the other crappy games.


----------



## Outrager (Jan 25, 2012)

xist said:


> Did anyone actually read the source article? Because i have and it doesn't given me the strong impression that they're hard at work on a slimmer model...



I agree with you.
I don't understand how it went from "Maybe it will become thinner in the future, but the engineers would have to come up with a means to do that." to "Sony PS Vita designer Takashi Sogabe took part in a roundtable discussion with ComputerAndVideoGames.com in which he revealed that Sony is working on a thinner PS Vita."


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 25, 2012)

Was that unexpected? No
Unlike Nintendo, they are open about it .

Nintendo didnt wanna say anything about future hardware releases lol.


----------



## xist (Jan 25, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> Was that unexpected? No
> Unlike Nintendo, they are open about it .



Read the actual C&VG article...this story seems somewhat over-exaggerated.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 25, 2012)

xist said:


> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> > Was that unexpected? No
> ...


Agreed, read over it again, there's nothing to indicate that they're "hard at work" on it, it really states that they "have plans to do so".


----------



## RoMee (Jan 25, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > awssk8er said:
> ...



Thank you for proving this, thank you for being this:


> Nintendo fanboys are the most fucking annoying blind deluded biased idiots on the god damn interwebs


And man, did the mods suddenly go into retard mode?? Apparently they approve of  trolling now. Just when I thought the temp couldn't get any lower.....


On topic
I hope it's not true, if it is, I'll just wait for the slim.


----------



## xist (Jan 25, 2012)

RoMee said:


> And man, did the mods suddenly go into retard mode?? Apparently they approve of  trolling now. Just when I thought the temp couldn't get any lower.....
> 
> On topic
> I hope it's not true, if it is, I'll just wait for the slim.



Read the C&VG article that the first post is based on. The guy basically says at some point we'd like to make it smaller if we could....don't know how that equates to a new model on the horizon. I'd guess you'd be waiting a while if you want a Vita revision.


----------



## emigre (Jan 25, 2012)

RoMee said:


> And man, did the mods suddenly go into retard mode?? Apparently they approve of  trolling now. Just when I thought the temp couldn't get any lower.....



In fairness to the mods, I'm slightly amazed I've never been warned.


----------



## RoMee (Jan 25, 2012)

xist said:


> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> > And man, did the mods suddenly go into retard mode?? Apparently they approve of  trolling now. Just when I thought the temp couldn't get any lower.....
> ...



I don't want a revision, I'm just saying* "if"* it's true than I'll wait, I don't want to buy one now only to be outdated at the end of the year (2012 holiday shopping).
That's why I hope it's not true


----------



## machomuu (Jan 25, 2012)

RoMee said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > exclusives that nobody wants ?
> ...


Nope, that's just natural Valwin, I don't think he's trying to troll, he just comes out sounding like one at times (trying to be realistic, not mean).
And I wouldn't say "most", if you've ever seen a Microsoft fanboy go off...it's pretty hilarious.

Back on topic, I agree with Xist, though I wouldn't deny the possibility of there being a "Holiday Vira" on the way.


----------



## xist (Jan 25, 2012)

Not a chance that there'd be a revised Vita that soon. Sony need to accumulate some solid revenue as they're in dire trouble at the moment....a price drop maybe, a new system not until the components are much cheaper which may take a while as they're all generally first rate.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 25, 2012)

Just drop the rear-touch panel Sony.

Leave the gimmickly input schemes to Nintendo, that's their job.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 25, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Just drop the rear-touch panel Sony.
> 
> Leave the gimmickly input schemes to Nintendo, that's their job.


I agree, seems like a waste of money to me.  And don't worry, Nintendo will definitely steal commandeer add it next generation.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 25, 2012)

I can't wait!


----------



## rt141 (Jan 25, 2012)

We haven´t even gotten the original Vita yet...


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 25, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> I can't wait!



+1 this revision is well overdue


----------



## Valwin (Jan 25, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> I can't wait!


+1


we needed a revision since day one


----------



## Valwin (Jan 25, 2012)

we needed the revision since day one  too bad we cant have it for the USA release


----------



## NolanHuang (Jan 25, 2012)

I wish they'd work on improving the battery first...


----------



## raulpica (Jan 25, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


Of which two of them are ports. Awesome. Looks like the Vita is going in the same direction of the PSP. _*Port*_station Portable.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 25, 2012)

Valwin said:


> we needed the revision since day one  too bad we cant have it for the USA release


Yeah, I definitely agree. Although it is a shame that the westerners cannot buy it 


p1ngpong said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait!
> ...


Slim hardware is definitely something that was missing from the original release -- I'm glad they're correcting that so soon.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 25, 2012)

raulpica said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...



yea it looks that way hopefully they try to port good games too


----------



## machomuu (Jan 25, 2012)

raulpica said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


Well if the ports are as good as they were on the PSP, I'm in.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 25, 2012)

machomuu said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...


Sure, I don't despise ports myself, but I'd expect more original titles than ports. Almost every good game I've played on my PSP was a port. (I'm playing Guilty Gear XX AC on it right now )


----------



## xist (Jan 25, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> Slim hardware is definitely something that was missing from the original release -- I'm glad they're correcting that so soon.



They're not. There's an immense leap of imagination in the reporting article. If you read the actual interview i posted earlier it seems unlikely that the idea of a revision is much more than that...an idea.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 25, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Never heard of PSPWorld before so I class this article as


"I never heard of that website before, therefore every single piece of information on this website is fake."



Snailface said:


> Just drop the rear-touch panel Sony.


And drop support for games that would require the rear touch-panel?
That'd be like saying "Nintendo, remove the touch screen from the next 3DS revision."


----------



## emigre (Jan 25, 2012)

In fairness, ports are always going to happen. Publishers like their easy money.


----------



## xist (Jan 25, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Almost every good game I've played on my PSP was a port. (I'm playing Guilty Gear XX AC on it right now )



Did you try Jeanne D'Arc and the Patapon games?


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 25, 2012)

They should get rid of one thumbstick to make room for 3D.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 25, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> And drop support for games that would require the rear touch-panel?
> That'd be like saying "Nintendo, remove the touch screen from the next 3DS revision."


Well, since that rear touch-panel will probably just create hordes of games using it in a crappy way (seriously, is there even a way to integrate it in a game without it seeming forced and/or awkward?), and then ultimately get forgotten entirely by devs... yes, they should.



xist said:


> Did you try Jeanne D'Arc and the Patapon games?


Never heard of the first one, and all my friends have told me that the Patapon games are horribly repetitive, so I didn't ever care to try them.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 25, 2012)

Honestly, if they're going to bring a game over I always hope they opt for remakes instead of ports (unless the port adds alot), but as emigre said, ports are easy money so they'll always be there.
Also, just wondering, is the current Vita really so bulky that it's not portable?


----------



## emigre (Jan 25, 2012)

Jeanne D'Arc is a pretty canny SRPG. Well worth a try.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 25, 2012)

IMO they could just be planning the thing out. When will it be released? Nobody knows. In 2 - 4 years? Longer/shorter?


----------



## raulpica (Jan 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> Jeanne D'Arc is a pretty canny SRPG. Well worth a try.


Oh gawd. SRPGs. I'll pass, thanks.

The only one I could bring myself to play was Disgaea.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 25, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> *IMO they could just be planning the thing out.* When will it be released? Nobody knows. In 2 - 4 years? Longer/shorter?


According to the article that's all they are doing.  I imagine they're just throwing ideas around at this point, maybe even talking about concepts.


----------



## prowler (Jan 25, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> I never heard of that website before, therefore every single piece of information on this website is fake.


No, it's just this site in question ass.

When a site that doesn't look popular AT ALL does articles like this (and doesn't even link to the site where they got it from (all they said is ComputerAndVideoGames.com)) it is bound to be suspicious, like xist pointed they are bullshitting.


----------



## xist (Jan 25, 2012)

For real -


----------



## machomuu (Jan 25, 2012)

^Not gonna lie, I still get jetlagged (or in this case, screen-sizelagged...) when I go from playing my DSiXL to my 3DS.  I'm quietly waiting for that to be released, so long as there are software/hardware improvements as well.  That said, the longer they go before releasing/planning/making it at all, the better.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh wow, that's a good way to kill a lot of hype.
Less people will buy the Vita now, and wait for this one.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 25, 2012)

Breaking News:

Unknown website reportedly hard at work on manufacturing cheaper, less interesting news...


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 25, 2012)

+1 this should be on the front page, but since AW retired the mag staff have turned into a bunch of lazy bitches.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 25, 2012)

xist said:


> For real -


looks like the sony phone thing


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 25, 2012)

RoMee said:


> Thank you for proving this, thank you for being this:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo fanboys are the most fucking annoying blind deluded biased idiots on the god damn interwebs
> ...


Baseless Nintendo haters are the most fucking annoying blind deluded biased idiots on the god damn interwebs.

It goes both ways.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 25, 2012)

$250 is not market-friendly for a mass-produced handheld game console regardless of how impressive the technology is. (opinion, of course)

The supposition that Sony is working on a cheaper mass-market revision is a sound educated guess based on historic precedent (PSP and DS, for example). The fact that this rumor comes from a disreputable source doesn't diminish the certainty that it will come true.

In other words, does anybody wish to state the opposite -- that Sony isn't working on a cheaper revision?



Spoiler



I've reserved a Vita, so please no "Nintendo Fanboy" shit. Please.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> They're "working on it". That means you'll see it in a year or two. R&D takes time, and from what I've read about Vita teardowns, there isn't much "space" there left. It'll take time to miniaturise the entire unit, even if the specs are fixed.



Didn't we try to say the samething with the second slide pad in that other thread. 



Foxi4 said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, I think 2012 looks great for both systems; though the PSV seems to have the better line-up.
> ...


It had a ~one year longer wait then the 3ds. Not saying the psv didn't have "better titles announced for it" , well, pretty much I'm just saying...




Xuphor said:


> The only reason I MIGHT consider getting this around Holiday 2012 is if has HDMI out,


Yeah, that would make me get that rather than the original.




Snailface said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I've reserved a Vita, so please no "Nintendo Fanboy" shit. Please.


Having nor not having a Vita doesn't make you Nintendo Fanboy.Nintende Fanboy meaning, while you may like other conpanies or their console , you perfer Nintendo or their console.
Not this baseless ironic belittling nonsense that people use to make them feel better about themseleves.


----------



## TimmyDonuts (Jan 26, 2012)

I would like a smaller vita and I'm sure some of you may agree with me.

Sony just gave people a very good reason to wait for the redesign.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 26, 2012)

The size is OK now... but a little smaller wouldn't hurt...


----------



## Frogman (Jan 26, 2012)

I think this is ridiculous they did it with the psp too, just so many different iterations is extremely annoying -.-
I hope they dont do this like 6 months after the initial release or something


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 26, 2012)

Already?
That was fast...


----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2012)

Snailface said:


> In other words, does anybody wish to state the opposite -- that Sony isn't working on a cheaper revision?


This. They have released revisions of every console they made, I don't think anybody doubts they'll do the same with the Vita. Even if the article is nothing but conjecture, it's still a pretty safe bet. 



FireGrey said:


> Already?
> That was fast...


Companies usually get to work on the next model the moment the previous one is launched (and the smart ones have a team planning revisions even while the previous model is being made; it pays to get a jump on things), so even if they really are "hard at work" at this very moment, it doesn't mean we'll be seeing a new one any time soon.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 26, 2012)

It would be impractical for Sony to make new model that fast.
They barely made any money out of the PS Vita and they are already developing a new model so doing that plan really impractical.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 26, 2012)

Saying there won't be a newer cheaper PSVita version later on is like saying Nintendo doesn't make newer cheaper versions of their hardware. It's simply not true to think like that.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 26, 2012)

Meh. It needs more games. I don't care about the price of the system itself, but Gravity Rush getting pushed to may also pushed my Vita purchase to may.
The launch lineup is infinitely better than the trash the 3DS had, but still I can't bring myself to buying it until there's at least ONE game worth playing.


----------



## granville (Jan 26, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> +1 this should be on the front page, but since AW retired the mag staff have turned into a bunch of lazy bitches.


I'm always a little on edge on whether to post rumors on the front page, especially with some of the replies in this thread (the one above you for example, i've posted gaming rumors on the front page before and been flamed for it). I'm also trying to study for the SAT (which i'm liable to fail), but i'll see what i can write up in a general hurry before i have a nervous breakdown from the stress...

K, posted. Sorry for that. I have to get back to studying or i'm screwed (offtopic bullshit that shouldn't be said).


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 26, 2012)

how about making some good games instead?


----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> how about making some good games instead?


Wrong department.


----------



## mjax (Jan 26, 2012)

How are the people feeling who imported it for $525 from Japan?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 26, 2012)

so it means, nintendo were greedy, sony are not.


----------



## lostdwarf (Jan 26, 2012)

WTF!
If sales were bad before expect them to get worse after announcing this! 
*cancels pre-order. (I will wait for the slimmer version)


----------



## boombox (Jan 26, 2012)

It's the price that makes me adamant on not buying it until it's dropped...plus I shouldn't be spending stupid amounts of money when I'm saving >_<
Plus the launch games aren't all my cup of tea, I really loved Uncharted, and I enjoyed Frobisher says, which is only a software game..then again LBP was pretty sweet..is that a launch title though?
I for one didn't have a problem with the size, it's definitely bigger than a PSP but it's very comfortable to use.


----------



## rehevkor (Jan 26, 2012)

This doesn't really surprise me. I imagine Nintendo started working (i.e. planning, testing the waters, not full scale production) the 3DS redesign as soon as the 3DS was out the door.


----------



## kimekaro (Jan 26, 2012)

Since Sony has ****always**** bungled their handheld at the first tiniest sign of trouble, I wouldn't be shocked at all if this was true.


Best thing they can do, really, is to bundle the mem card and cut the price to around $200.00. It's a smaller profit per unit, but it is simply not worth the price tag they gave it prior to the 3DS price cut.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2012)

kimekaro said:


> Since Sony has ****always**** bungled their handheld at the first tiniest sign of trouble, I wouldn't be shocked at all if this was true.
> 
> 
> Best thing they can do, really, is to bundle the mem card and cut the price to around $200.00. It's a smaller profit per unit, but it is simply not worth the price tag they gave it prior to the 3DS price cut.



That's probably no profit per unit and they're instead taking a loss at $250. $250 for a system with those specs and features is pretty reasonable, to consumers though it's just they either can buy the new Sony handheld for $250 or, for that same $250, buy a 3DS and probably like two games.

If anything at $250 it's probably not raking in the dough, accessories (like the memory card) are to make up for the gap.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jan 26, 2012)

This should be news? Ofcourse is Sony hard at work on a cheaper model.
A console manufacturer is always busy reducing production costs or designing a replacement model. In the case of Sony they'll sure be working on a replacement model (Slim model).


----------



## OriginalHamster (Jan 26, 2012)

Sony feeling the pressure.
It comes to no surprise the Playstation Mortis doesn't will gain any traction, it doesn't fly in Japan and I doubt it will fly at that price in America.
All the PSV software in Amazon bombed SO HARD that they slash the price at half! lol
The thing is PSV is not necessary in the market, 3DS cover the hardcore market and it's serving the casual market too, to a mass market price.

I'm eagerly waiting this news is true, and Sony keep diging the hole even deeper, the massive PSV cost will only keep them down.


----------



## emigre (Jan 26, 2012)

OriginalHamster said:


> Sony feeling the pressure.
> It comes to no surprise the Playstation Mortis doesn't will gain any traction, it doesn't fly in Japan and I doubt it will fly at that price in America.
> All the PSV software in Amazon bombed SO HARD that they slash the price at half! lol
> The thing is PSV is not necessary in the market, 3DS cover the hardcore market and it's serving the casual market too, to a mass market price.
> ...



Super cool fanboyism, Bro.


----------



## 1Player (Jan 26, 2012)

OriginalHamster said:


> Sony feeling the pressure.
> It comes to no surprise the Playstation Mortis doesn't will gain any traction, it doesn't fly in Japan and I doubt it will fly at that price in America.
> All the PSV software in Amazon bombed SO HARD that they slash the price at half! lol
> The thing is PSV is not necessary in the market, 3DS cover the hardcore market and it's serving the casual market too, to a mass market price.
> ...



lol..nintendo, hardcore???
Funny stuff bro.

That like saying Disney's cartoon are rated R


----------



## qlum (Jan 26, 2012)

Sony claims that it wanted to make the ps vita smaller but the engineers where not able to do it. A few days layer "Rumor" Sony is working on a ps vita slim.
Very convincing.


----------



## OriginalHamster (Jan 26, 2012)

1Player said:


> OriginalHamster said:
> 
> 
> > Sony feeling the pressure.
> ...


Didn't hear the news?
Some highlights of 3DS current lineup:
-Monster Hunter 3G
-Monster Hunter 4
-Street Fighter IV
-Resident Evil Revelations
-MGS3
-Kid Ikarus
-Level 5 RPG
-Beyond Laberynt

Nintendo doesn't need make dude bro games anyway, they always can make contracts or money hat other companies.
Also, how stating the true makes me a fanboy?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2012)

OriginalHamster said:


> *stuff*



Okay both of you shut up.

You both made obviously trolly and flamey posts and now you're getting angry over it. Don't start a "Sony vs. Nintendo" shit flinging contest here.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't know how to react on this one. Since the DS and PSP had a lot of models I'm not suprised but talks this early when the Vita is not yet out for the rest of the world.
This really needs to be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2012)

ChaosZero816 said:


> I don't know how to react on this one. Since the DS and PSP had a lot of models I'm not suprised but talks this early when the Vita is not yet out for the rest of the world.
> This really needs to be taken with a grain of salt.



Well there were plenty of rumors about 3DS redesigns rather early in its lifespan as well. But rumors are simply rumors and odds are both companies are working on redesigned consoles, regardless of what you hear or don't hear. They just probably won't be released this year, if 3DS sales stay high there's not a whole lot of reason to have a remodel. If Vita sales suddenly raise then there's probably no reason for a remodel either. But if one console or another suddenly sees something like poor sales (or continued poor sales) then odds are a remodel would be the best bet to dig them out of it. Or if the console has achieved its purpose and sales they can release another console for previous owners of the original console to essentially rebuy their console. Like how many DS owners went from a Phat to a Lite to a DSi? People love upgrading. I went from a PSP 1000 to a Go eventually (although I'm still on a DS Phat) and I never got a redesigned console before then.


----------



## Originality (Jan 26, 2012)

For both the DS and the PSP, I have the phat and lite versions. This is because if there are enough games I really wanted to play, I would buy one... and by the time my brother noticed and wanted to play too, the redesigned version would be released so I'd buy the lite version too and give the phat version to my brother. It'll probably be the same for the Vita - a couple months after launch, they'll release a few games I really want to play, so I'll finally make the leap and buy one... a while later, my brother will look at my Vita and think "I really wanna play that too" so I'll get the lite version and give the old one to my brother. Then there'll be a DSi/PSP 3000/PSP Go which offer no significant benefit so we'll both ignore them and be happy with our fully functional phat and lite handhelds.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2012)

Rumours Rumours My Ass.

Did you know? There's a rumour going around that my penis inflated itself with helium and flew off into outer space, and that my ass fell off because Depravo came along and untangled my bellybutton.

on topic: wait a sec, aren't i getting a bit of deja vu here with the PS Vita Slim (IE 3DS Lite Rumours)


----------



## Rydian (Jan 26, 2012)

He described a constant battle with engineers to make it smallerI don't think that's a good sign.  The wording indicates that the engineers are against it, which is often a bad sign.  Brittle parts/design, things being too cramped/hot, there's all sorts of possible reasons it'd be bad to shrink it and the engineers would know best about them.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 26, 2012)

OriginalHamster said:


> Didn't hear the news?
> Some highlights of 3DS current lineup:
> -Monster Hunter 3G


----------



## OriginalHamster (Jan 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Didn't hear the news?
> Some highlights of 3DS current lineup:
> -Monster Hunter 3G


----------



## 3Dscreamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Knew it would happen, it was inevitable


----------



## machomuu (Jan 26, 2012)

3Dscreamo said:


> Knew it would happen, it was inevitable


It may be inevitable, but at this point it's just a rumor, and based on the article they're just discussing the idea of it.


----------



## ieatpixels (Jan 27, 2012)

No, stop with all the rumors.
They already reduced the price/cost of the original PSP so that it could be sold in tandem with the Vita for people who were looking for a cheaper portable gaming system.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 28, 2012)

Hopefully they don't touch the beautiful 5' OLED screen....


----------



## xist (Jan 28, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> Hopefully they don't touch the beautiful 5' OLED screen....



If anything they'd make it bigger judging by comments made in other interviews.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jan 28, 2012)

Lol I think the OLED screen is already big enough.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 28, 2012)

insidexdeath said:


> Lol I think the OLED screen is already big enough.


Well, it depends if you like a larger, but more pixelated screen. What's the ppi anyway.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> insidexdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Lol I think the OLED screen is already big enough.
> ...


If it were anything like DS -> XL, it'd be fine.  That said, it all depends on how it would be handled.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 28, 2012)

machomuu said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > insidexdeath said:
> ...


Yes, it does. A little bigger wouldn't hurt.  @220ppi, bigger is fine. (to a point). But that said, I love the display on the iPhone, even though it's not as large as most androids. So a little smaller wouldn't hurt too much either...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 28, 2012)

Why the eff was this frontpaged?


----------



## emigre (Jan 28, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Why the eff was this frontpaged?



Another World retires and standards already drop innit.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Why the eff was this frontpaged?




because the userbase wants to know about news  but some people here seem to want to hide them


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 28, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > Why the eff was this frontpaged?
> ...



lmao...
Sony has released a "slimmer" version of every damned console they've ever made...  Every single one of those redesigns was well received.  Why would they not continue the trend?

Every one of Nintendo's consoles has had a redesign (excluding the GC since it wasn't worth redesigning...)

So I ask again...  What makes this worthy of the frontpage?


----------



## Valwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Old8oy said:
> ...




is one of this generation new handhelds  not only that to be talking about this so soon ect


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 28, 2012)

who's talking about it?  It seems to me that a "reporter" heard of discussions of making it smaller and ran with it.  Don't you think "making it smaller" is discussed while every electronic device is designed?  It being discussed now does not mean it will be designed/released any time soon...

You think Nintendo weren't discussing making the 3DS smaller after it's initial reception, or even before it was released?  I'll go on record right now and say we'll see a 3DS redesign far sooner in its lifecycle than we see a Vita redesign...  Write that down.


----------



## xist (Jan 28, 2012)

Obviously we need to apply the same reading standards across every article....3DS lite coming this season....

This isn't news....it's not even probable at this stage. It's an illustration of the different objectives between hardware engineers and designers. Is it surprising they want different things? No. Is it likely at some point the console will have a redesign? Yes, almost every console does these days. Are there going to be more consoles in years to come? Yes....QUICK WRITE A NEWS ARTICLE! CONSOLES TO CONTINUE EXISTING IN THE FUTURE!

And again....the original article for those interested so the headcases don't bend reality too much.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 28, 2012)

lmao...

the whole quote...


			
				The Actual Effing Article said:
			
		

> *Do your design ideals sometimes conflict with the functionality of the product you are working on?*
> 
> Speaking not only about the PS Vita, we always have a battle between engineers and designers. The original design of the PS Vita, for example, was very much thinner than the current retail product. From a designer's point of view, thinner is better-looking, but the engineers wanted to put all the features in.  Maybe it will become thinner in the future, but the engineers would have to come up with a means to do that. The main effort for me was to make this product happen. The buttons and analogue sticks were perhaps not in the best position from a design point of view, but we felt they were the best solution from a publisher's point of view.



And that, boys and girls, is what happens when you jump on a "news" story without vetting the original source...

/topic


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't care what games Sony has announced for Vita... Until I see them on the shelves thats when I will believe it.... and yes I am still bitter over the "launch" game for PSP called Gran Turismo... Waited for ever then it sucked  

Maybe when Twisted Metal comes out on my PS3 my anger with Sony will subside a bit... lol


----------



## azotyp (Jan 30, 2012)

Spread the rumor, people will wait for PS Vita Slim not buing fat, profits will decrease. For me it looks like competitors viral marketing.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 30, 2012)

azotyp said:


> Spread the rumor, people will wait for PS Vita Slim not buing fat, profits will decrease. For me it looks like competitors viral marketing.


BS why would they do that ? is the sony guy himself saying it


----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> The Actual Effing Article said:
> 
> 
> 
> > The original design of the PS Vita, for example, was very much thinner than the current retail product. [...] but the engineers wanted to put all the features in.



Designers should be forced to attend a six month "introduction to current electronics and common sense" seminar before being allowed to design an electronic device. "Hey, wouldn't it be cool if it was the thickness of a sheet of paper and had PS3 graphics and was transparent and flexible and could be rolled up for transport and had a battery life of ten days? Marvel at my genius design, it is sooo light years away from the boring current crap _I AM A GENIUS_." Myeah.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 30, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> insidexdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Lol I think the OLED screen is already big enough.
> ...


Currently it stands at 220ppi, which isn't really that high considering some mobiles have 260 - 326ppi.

Well... I'll only welcome if the OLED is improved to say, a 2nd generation AMOLED.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 31, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > insidexdeath said:
> ...


yeah, I LOVE my iPhone screen 

But it is a game console, though, and TBH 220 is perfectly fine


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 31, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> ...


Yes I agree. 220ppi is perfectly fine for a handheld. Even the iPad at 130+ppi doesn't look that bad.

And YES. iPhone Retina Display


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 31, 2012)

Y u guys no want a Monster hunter bundle?


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Feb 1, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Y u guys no want a Monster hunter bundle?


Yes, me want monster hunter bundle...


----------



## Lemski07 (Feb 7, 2012)

Maybe waiting a little bit longer would not hurt, as long as some decent games are released on psp, ds , ill stick w/ my psp slim and ds lite.. and the games that would be released arent not much hyped. 3ds needs to have a analog remodel. and vita still dont have MH type games... Ill just be saving my salary till some good news happen.


----------

